# Raw chicken drumstick



## Menphis13 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all looking for some advice since mum pup has been on solids the breeder fed him mince and chicken wings so I continued this when he was about 3 months I tried him on chicken drumstick which he loved but after he had a few and went to the toilet his last bit of poo had a bit of blood on it! Worry set in and I kept a eye on him he is all fine and now 4 months. Now the drum stick seemed to splinter as he ate it does anyone know if this is normal and ok? I'm guessing due to size of bone? And finally is it a good idea to try him again on them? He is 4 month old German shepherd thanks in advance.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Menphis13 said:


> Hi all looking for some advice since mum pup has been on solids the breeder fed him mince and chicken wings so I continued this when he was about 3 months I tried him on chicken drumstick which he loved but after he had a few and went to the toilet his last bit of poo had a bit of blood on it! Worry set in and I kept a eye on him he is all fine and now 4 months. Now the drum stick seemed to splinter as he ate it does anyone know if this is normal and ok? I'm guessing due to size of bone? And finally is it a good idea to try him again on them? He is 4 month old German shepherd thanks in advance.


Tis fine, my GSD was on drumsticks at 7 weeks, he is now 10 and never had a problem with raw in his life so far.


----------



## Menphis13 (Oct 18, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> Tis fine, my GSD was on drumsticks at 7 weeks, he is now 10 and never had a problem with raw in his life so far.


Is it normal for the drumstick to splinter? I know if it's cooked it does this but raw I didn't think it would?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

As the drumsticks are from weight-bearing bones in chickens which are bred and fed to grow with abnormal speed, they do tend to splinter when eaten. If the dog is completely raw fed and used to bones, they tend to develop digestion which breaks them down internally and dissolve them to the point where they won't scratch the lower digestive tract as they come out. I partly raw feed, and have only used drumsticks once in an emergency (I was far from home, was booked to give a talk, dogs in the van and had forgotten to pack their food, one of the dogs needs cereal-free so I couldn't get dog food from a supermarket). They both poo'd out bits of bone next day and one of them puked up some bits too.

I use chicken wings regularly, or chicken frames. Softer bones and cheaper as not considered 'human' food by most.


----------

